# 4 dead Barbs.....



## fishkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

I purchased these 4 days ago from the pet store. Inter-duced them they swam great until last night. They all started hiding in the different Fake plants i have. then this morning 2 were dead. took them out and tonight after work 2 more dead. Only one left. i did a water check...
PH 7.0
Ammonia 0ppm
No2 0ppm
No3 0ppm
Water temp 72

Why do my fish keep dieing?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

fishkiller said:


> I purchased these 4 days ago from the pet store. Inter-duced them they swam great until last night. They all started hiding in the different Fake plants i have. then this morning 2 were dead. took them out and tonight after work 2 more dead. Only one left. i did a water check...
> PH 7.0
> Ammonia 0ppm
> No2 0ppm
> ...


I am sorry that happened to you, but I am seeing one thing that is sticking out. Your water is far too cold for Tiger Barbs. Tiger Barbs like their water around 77-79 degrees. Other than that, unless they had some disease from the store, I can't see any other problems.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless your tank is heavily planted, you should be showing some nitrates, or you haven't even begun nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What did you use to dechlorinate the water?


----------



## fishkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

OK now my Lyretail just went belly up.
I had some declorinator but threw the bottle away last week when it went out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

If you've done water changes since then with chlorinated water and didn't dechlorinate it in some way, then that's probably what killed them.

I also agree that it doesn't look like your tank is cycled, although since there is no ammonia or nitrites I don't think that killed them.

What do the fish look like when they're dead/dying? Any visible signs of dammage on them?


----------



## fishkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

No Damage to them. from the first day i put fish in the tank My rosy barbs and one of the Dwarf Gourami's have been alive and the Lyretail. everything else was dieing. they have always been there. now the Lyretail is kicking the bucket..... i'm going to put in some Byozyme to see if that will get the cycle going.... it should be by now i have had it up and fish in it for 4 months????


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

How big and how frequent are your water changes?


----------



## fishkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

once every other week. about 1" from the black top rim. i figured about 2-4 gallons. At water changes is where they normaly die.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

You should be doing a water change every week. Also I would change more that 2-4 gallons.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

And I'd suggest dechlorinating the water.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

fishkiller said:


> once every other week. about 1" from the black top rim. i figured about 2-4 gallons. At water changes is where they normaly die.


If you have a 55G your water changes should be between 12 and 18 gallons. 15 is what I always take out of my 55G tanks each time I do perform a water change. You will have to use some type of water conditioner for each bucket of water you add. I use Top Fin Tap Water Conditioner and it has always worked great on eliminating any chlorine. (1 ml for every 10 gallons you add)


----------

